# tail/nosepress



## Guest (Feb 11, 2008)

Hi everyone! I have been trying to do tailpress but without success. I can make the front of the board to lift but it comes down very quickly. what should I do to hold it in position? thanks for help!


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2008)

Maybe I can give some help (I just succeeded in tailslides).
What helped me allot was first lifting up your rear feet and pressing it back rather hard (while lifting your front foot up slightly), this makes your front foot going up even higher, and so (logically) does the nose of yr board(depends on how hard you press yr backfoot down off course). 

Once you succeeded in this (it's not hard at all), the next step is to jump and then do a tail slide, but this is allot more difficult (did n`t managed to do that myself, yet  )

But as snowolf pointed out, you can`t do this when your board is too stiff.


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2008)

thanks, I will try this next time I go on snow. I have this board Nitro Snowboards | TEAM ART ATTACK WIDE 162


----------



## Phenom (Dec 15, 2007)

I can do a good tail press for a long time by reaching down with my back hand and grabbing my tail end then lifting up the nose. Grabbing the tail forces you to keep your weight back and helps with balance


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2008)

I have also been trying nose and tail presses before the season starts so i will breathe new life into this thread once again and hope it gets going for both of our sake's. . . when practicing tail presses inside my house i usualy do a nollie and then lean all they way back onto the tail, i find that this actaully gets me onto the tail of the board and not just leaning over the back binding. . . NOW i will ask for help, what advice can any of you guys give me on nollie-ing into presses, or ollie/nollie out of presses i have a lot of trouble there, hope i can get some advice and thanks in advance!


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2008)

actually snow wolf you answered just about every question i had. . THANK YOU!


----------

